
Justice Dept. Is Set to Execute Native American Prisoner - surbas
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/25/us/politics/native-american-death-penalty.html
======
surbas
“Had he not been Native American, not one of those statements would have
counted against him,” said his lawyer, Jonathan Aminoff. “Not one.”

Just US Government doing its normal thing...

This whole article infuriates me.

